
Docker Hub Registry is down - 0vermorrow
https://status.docker.com/
======
alpb
Regular reminder that Docker Hub is not really an enterprise registry with an
SLA. You should use pretty much anything else for serious applications that
rely on pulling images in the hot path (such as auto-scaling up).

~~~
FpUser
Being paranoid helps. My pipelines never pull images from the hub, I always
store those locally.

~~~
gchamonlive
do you have some kind of a maintenance routine that pulls image updates? you
can end up with ancient docker hub images, because without --pull when
compiling docker image, docker build won't pull base image updates by default

~~~
FpUser
That's right. Update on on-need basis only. Do not fix what's working ;)

------
danielecook
It seems like dockerhub requires a lot of bandwidth...lots of people being
able to pull gigabytes worth of images everyday. Does anyone know anything
behind the economics behind this? How can they offer it for free?

~~~
rtempaccount1
yeah there's a variety of "free at point of use" services driving the Internet
and, sooner or later it seems likely there will need to be a change in how
they're funded.

It's not just Docker hub, there's services like the various Programming
language package repos (npm, rubygems etc) and the Linux distro package repos.

I would have had Github in that category, but now it's owned by MS, presumably
they don't have many of that kind of funding problems...

~~~
toomuchtodo
Github used to be in their own colo on their own bare metal. I'm not sure if
they've been pushed into Azure cloud as part of the MS acquisition, but either
way Github isn't paying cloud retail ($$$) for their bandwidth, and it's
likely sustainable.

~~~
judge2020
Yep. Even before the acquisition in 2016, GitHub was doing fairly well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13218842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13218842)

------
bluedino
What's the best way around this kind of outage?

~~~
LethargicStud
1) You can run your own pull-through cache[0]

2) You can use a different registry

3) Run something like kraken[1] so machines can share already-downloaded
images with eachother

4) If you need an emergency response, you can docker save[2] an image on a box
that has it cached and manually distribute it/load it into other boxes

0:
[https://docs.docker.com/registry/recipes/mirror/](https://docs.docker.com/registry/recipes/mirror/)

1: [https://github.com/uber/kraken](https://github.com/uber/kraken)

2:
[https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/commandline/save/](https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/commandline/save/)

~~~
alexellisuk
Great response here.

I'd also add as an option - [https://goharbor.io](https://goharbor.io)

------
nelsonmarcos
If we only had listened our sysadmin...

------
beilabs
So my CI environment requires access to other docker images, all hosted on
Docker Hub.

Seems like the tech giants should load balance these images for the good of
the Internet to provide some decent redundancy and for my sanity at 11.30pm.

~~~
treve
Whenever one of our essential 3rd party services go down, I can only shrug and
hope they figure it out quickly. They provide a good service and nobody has
100% uptime. Still better than solving it internally, which is even more
likely to have downtime.

Partial failure is just fact of life. If this is a major issue for your
process, it might be better to try and find ways to alter your process so this
isn't an issue. Alternatively, mirror locally.

~~~
beilabs
You're absolutely right.

Being honest no build is worth losing sleep over. We are piggybacking on their
service and bandwidth. For us to start building the infrastructure to cache
their images doesn't make financial sense, we deploy daily and their uptime
always allows for that.

------
driverdan
This has broken fresh containerized deploys on Heroku, which is surprising
since they run their own registry. They should be proxying Hub, it'd save them
a ton of bandwidth.

------
popotamonga
What a coincidence, the same minute all my lightsail instances got
unresponsive and then 20 minutes stuck on "stopping".

Launched a new one.. docker pull bam error. Customer unsatisfied.

------
dpix
Looks like it's back up now, whew!

------
bluedino
It went from orange to red.

 _Incident Status Full Service Disruption_

------
tekno45
uuugh. was just about to do some testing

------
tryphan
More confidence for the folks at Docker Inc.

